# Night Ride - Carlisle to Newcastle 27th September 2013



## mcshroom (8 Aug 2013)

Does anyone fancy a night ride over the pennines and arriving along the river Tyne for breakfast?

Here's the plan. 

Meet up at Carlisle Station at *11pm*, then ride to Brampton and sort of follow the Hadrians Cycle Way (I've avoided dropping into Haltwistle and climbing the really steep bits round Vindolanda by using the Military road in the attached route). The ride finishes using the Tyne riverside path whichdrops you on the north bank of the river riding under all the bridges in Newcastle. [Route]

The ride is about 102km with 1050m climbing. Most of the climbing in the first part of the ride, and the end of the ride follows the river so is pretty much flat/downhill. 

There isn't much that will be open going over the Pennines, but we will stop at a 24hr Tesco on the way out of Carlisle (about 3km) for any final adjustments, then there is a 24hr Tesco in Hexham (75km) where we can call in on the way. After that we will probably stop at a small cafe in Newburn, and then and head for The Quayside on the river front in Newcastle to get breakfast. It opens at 8am and is not far from Newcastle Station. 

Carlisle is on the WCML, and Newcastle on the ECML, with a railway line following the same valley as we'd be riding so getting there/back should be possible from most places 

I ran this ride as a YACF night ride last year and that inaugural ride was great fun  I hope we can book the same tail winds this time 

If you're interested, there's a thread on last year's ride here


----------



## Cush (8 Aug 2013)

Great map, cannot join you because I am entered for the BHF Manchester to Blackpool ride that weekend but when I will certainly ride part of that route to give my night kit a try out. I will probably get the train to Haltwhistle and head up on to the military road but drop down to Vindolanda and follow through to Newcastle.


----------



## Misusawa (9 Aug 2013)

That looks like it might be good fun! I've done half that from haltwhistle to newcastle (following military road like your map does a few miles) and the BF said it might have been worth the effort to go all the way to carlisle. 
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CharlieB (9 Aug 2013)

Mcshroom, I'm seriously thinking about this one, if I can get a reasonable train fare. Is there a train from Newcastle to Carlisle?


----------



## Misusawa (9 Aug 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Mcshroom, I'm seriously thinking about this one, if I can get a reasonable train fare. Is there a train from Newcastle to Carlisle?


 
Newcastle to carlisle is about £20 walk on fare at the station


----------



## mcshroom (9 Aug 2013)

There is - which will be how I'm getting home 

It's a two carriage diesel run by Northern (either sprinter or pacer) which follows a similar route to the bike ride, so you'd get to see what you had ridden in daylight. Costs about £15/16 walk up, although if you check on northernrail.org they sometimes have deals down to £4.

The train takes a while though. Depending on cost, you may want to think about getting a train down the East Coast Mainline from Newcastle to Kings Cross on the way back. If you are looking at splits, there is also a TPE train from Newcastle to Manchester which may offer some possibilities.


----------



## CharlieB (9 Aug 2013)

Cheers, guys, for the info.
No, rather, I have friends in Newcastle and I'll probably go up there first for a couple of days prior. It's a rather wonderful city that I love staying in.


----------



## Cush (9 Aug 2013)

Remember that the Newcastle - Carlisle train can be busy on a Saturday with C2C riders heading to Whitehaven and it only takes 4 bikes at a time (though most of the guards are understanding).


----------



## mcshroom (9 Aug 2013)

Just checked the last trains and realised that there's one arriving from Newcastle at 22:59. That would be fine for the start, I'm happy to wait a little while to make sure we have everyone


----------



## Cush (9 Aug 2013)

Beware drunks on that train. Carlisle yobs like to visit their big town brothers on a Saturday and the guard likes his cubby hole.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Beware drunks on that train. Carlisle yobs like to visit their big town brothers on a Saturday and the guard likes his cubby hole.


That is the train heading from Newcastle to Carlisle late on Friday night. I can't see why anyone in their right mind would choose to arrive in Carlisle at 11pm if they had the choice of drinking in Newcastle instead.

Actually you could probably stop that sentence after "11pm"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2013)

If you ever do it as a day ride give me a shout. Night rides are out for now.

Out in the dark there's a big black dog.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Aug 2013)

Cush said:


> Great map, cannot join you because I am entered for the BHF Manchester to Blackpool ride that weekend but when I will certainly ride part of that route to give my night kit a try out. I will probably get the train to Haltwhistle and head up on to the military road but drop down to Vindolanda and follow through to Newcastle.


There's a little devil whispering in my ear trying to convince me to catch the train down from Newcastle and do both. 

So far

*Riding*
mcshroom
phantasmagoriana
tiermat (yacf)

*Maybe*
CharlieB
Telemark
DaleFTW (yacf)


----------



## Telemark (9 Aug 2013)

Hello Mcshroom! 
This looks very tempting ... we followed the NCN Hadrian's Wall route earlier this year over 2 days, stopping off at all the sights, very enjoyable it was, too. Have just checked train tickets from/to Edinburgh - and COULD do this for £17 ....
A couple of possible problems with the date at the moment, but I'll pencil it into my diary for the moment and see what happens 
I'll mention this to the CC Ecosse lot as well, if we are allowed south of the border

T


----------



## mcshroom (9 Aug 2013)

Hi @Telemark 

I'm sure the border controls aren't operational yet 

It would be great to see you again so I hope you can fit this ride in, and by all means the more the merrier


----------



## mcshroom (11 Aug 2013)

*Riding*
mcshroom
phantasmagoriana
tiermat (yacf)
yoav (yacf)
Telemark
Andrew Br

*Maybe*
CharlieB
DaveL
DaleFTW (yacf)


Anyone fancy a visit to The Cycle Hub after breakfast? It's a couple miles further east from the pub and opens at 10am. I've never been, so I'm thinking of having a pootle over in the morning and look around.

There's a parallel YACF thread running here: 
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74794.0


----------



## Telemark (11 Aug 2013)

ermmm ... excitement got the better of me ... I have now booked the trains  ...
I'll have to catch the train north just before midday, so happy to go CycleChatting at the Cycle Hub or elsewhere until then (unless I fall asleep before then .
The weather better be good (tail wind please!), I already know the company will be excellent .


T


----------



## mcshroom (11 Aug 2013)

Telemark said:


> ermmm ... excitement got the better of me ... I have now booked the trains  ...
> I'll have to catch the train north just before midday, so happy to go CycleChatting at the Cycle Hub or elsewhere until then (unless I fall asleep before then .
> The weather better be good (tail wind please!), I already know the company will be excellent .
> 
> ...




It will be great to see you again


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Aug 2013)

I've just booked my train tickets (surprisingly good value) so I'm in.
If it's half as good as last year's ride, it'll be excellent.

.


----------



## CharlieB (15 Aug 2013)

Travel sorted (not such good value), bike res. sorted, accommodation sorted.

I'm in.

Just let's pray for good weather.


----------



## CharlieB (15 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Anyone fancy a visit to The Cycle Hub after breakfast? It's a couple miles further east from the pub and opens at 10am. I've never been, so I'm thinking of having a pootle over in the morning and look around.


 Yup. I popped over there last year. Nice café, and my train back is not until 12:59, so I should be able to do.


----------



## Cush (15 Aug 2013)

Decided my ride for Saturday _or almost._ First or second train from Wetheral to Newcastle definite. Then either ride back to Haltwhistle (North side of the Tyne) or Newcastle to Tynemouth. Ferry to South Shields then in too foreign parts as far as Sunderland and train back to Wetheral or Carlisle. Might just look in at that nice looking bike shop and cafe on the Newcastle quay side, just to marvel at the fancy prices and maybe break the bank and get a cup of Java.


----------



## mcshroom (15 Aug 2013)

*Riding* 
mcshroom
tiermat (YACF)
phantasmagoriana
yoav (YACF)
Telemark 
AndrewBr
DaleFTW (YACF)
CharlieB 

*Maybe* 
DaveL (YACF)


----------



## mcshroom (21 Aug 2013)

*Riding* 
mcshroom
tiermat
phantasmagoriana
yoav
Telemark
AndrewBr
DaleFTW
CharlieB
Razzle Dazzle
CathyG

*Maybe* 
DaveL 
Deano
Martin Archer

Just a warning to everyone, it can get quite cold up on the tops overnight, so it would be worth bringing an extra layer for when we stop.

Also I and a few others planning to head for The Griffin pub (directly outside Carlisle station) before the start so if you are arriving early then that will probably be where we are


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Aug 2013)

Put me down as a maybe for this while I look at travel arrangements.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Aug 2013)

Done


----------



## DefBref (23 Aug 2013)

You may want to change your route slightly around Vindolanda.

After doing Whitehaven to Newcastle on Wednesday, a lot of the time on the roads you are using, we found the section around Vindolanda (mile 44 to 45 on your route) was closed. We ignored it anyway  and found the path extremely broken up, loose gravel and extremely steep, (both downhill and uphill), it was petty scary in the day, wouldn't want to try it at night!. I would suggest staying on the military road (B6318) for another three miles, instead of turning off at Once Brewed, then rejoin your route by taking the junction on the right back down to the Stanegate.

Good luck on your trip, I'm half considering joining you, but never done the night riding thing before. plus on backshift and not sure If body can handle a full shift working then 60 miles riding.

Oh and if anybodies interested, heres the route I took on wednesday: 
http://app.strava.com/activities/76457463#


----------



## mcshroom (23 Aug 2013)

Right thanks. I'm thinking about riding the route Monday so I'll have a look.

As for the back shift. You might be a bit tired. I'm on days so not a problem.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2013)

Right back in the world of the living after my dash to Brighton and back on a proper computer.

Thanks for the warning about that bit of the route. I've cycled that bit on tour a couple years back and the bit around Vindolanda was awful even then. My reply on Friday was a bit flippant reading it back - sorry. If you would like to join the ride then you would be very welcome @DefBref. However if you are on back shift straight after then I'd recommend looking at the train timetables carefully as it can take quite a while to get back west. Also I find I'm a little wiped out after a full overnight ride. As I'm on days (I'm guessing the same employer) then I don't have to worry about working on the Saturday thankfully.

Riding at night is fine as long as your lights are decent. The roads are less busy so we can ride in a big group a bit more than during the daytime, and it feels a bit different riding into the dawn. The only thing to be careful about is making sure you don't go too quickly for your lights down hills as even with good lights it's not as easy to spot holes/gravel as it isin daylight.

RwGPS looks to have moved the line there when I edited something else. I've updated the route to along the Military Road to the next junction and then across as DefBref recommended (and as we went last year). Now I'm off to check what else the computer has decided to re-route for me.


----------



## GmanUK65 (25 Aug 2013)

I would like to give it a go, though I have never ridden in a group before (well at least not at speed) and dont know whether I could get the days off to do it. Put me down as a doubtful maybe


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2013)

Ok your on the list as a maybe - I hope you can make it 

As for speed, well er, we have 9hrs to cover around 64 miles, so it won't be fast, and we also won't be leaving anyone behind.

As of now: -

*Riding* 
mcshroom
tiermat
phantasmagoriana
yoav
Telemark
AndrewBr
DaleFTW
CharlieB 
Razzle Dazzle
CathyG
DaveL
JonathanB

*Maybe* 
Deano
Martin Archer
DefBref
GmanUK65


----------



## GmanUK65 (25 Aug 2013)

Will this route be fit for road bikes (will it be all roads)?


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2013)

It's not all roads, but the off-road section is actually a tarmac cycle path so it is road bike suitable. For reference, I rode on 25mm slicks last year


----------



## GmanUK65 (26 Aug 2013)

My normal day off is Monday so I have a few bank holidays saved up, I will check on Tuesday if I can use them. Its also pay day for me on 27th so getting a train to Carlisle shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GmanUK65 (29 Aug 2013)

You can place me on the definite list. I only need to find and book a train that can take my bike as well. What time are you planning to set off from Carlisle?


----------



## GmanUK65 (29 Aug 2013)

If I know of anyone who is not on this forum but is interested in taking part shall I bring them along? If I can, I will mention them a few days before the event


----------



## mcshroom (29 Aug 2013)

HI GmanUK65

We are setting off at 11pm from Carlisle, and by all means if others want to join then they will be welcome. I will warn there may be quite a few riders on the last train from Newcastle as anyone coming up from York/Northalleterton etc. will be coming that way but the guards are usually pretty good. at fitting extra bikes.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Sep 2013)

bump


----------



## GmanUK65 (16 Sep 2013)

I dont understand what you mean by bump but this post has reminded me that I now have second thoughts of doing this ride so you can take me off the list


----------



## mcshroom (16 Sep 2013)

Hi, no worries.

Bump is just posting to get the thread back on the latest posts list (bumping it up the list)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Sep 2013)

I am afraid I will not be able to make it. Last Thursday I went into the back of a van and destroyed my carbon frame.





My face didnt fare much better either!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Sep 2013)

crikey, Martin! That's bad!


----------



## CharlieB (17 Sep 2013)

So sorry to hear that. GWS.


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2013)

hmmm ... looks like there might be a slight headwind ...
Carlisle (Friday) & Newcastle (Saturday) predictions from the Met Office 

T


----------



## GmanUK65 (25 Sep 2013)

I cant make my mind up to do it or not to do it. I think its going to be a spur of the moment thing. I'm pretty skint this month (Spent too much last month)


----------



## mcshroom (25 Sep 2013)

I'll be PMing out my phone number this evening to all the riders, so if you make a decision on the night, please text/phone me to tell me either way Gman


----------



## Telemark (25 Sep 2013)

Forecast seems to be improving gradually 


@mcshroom - oops just remembered I forgot to contact our LEL pal in Edinburgh ... many apologies, too much stuff going on pre-holiday, only just getting back to normal . Have now sent txt ...

T


----------



## GmanUK65 (26 Sep 2013)

I want to go, only one problem. Lights - I have some quite bright lights but they have a run-time of only 1.5 hours high beam (250 lumens) and 3 hours low beam (? lumens) and they are rechargeable so no spare batteries


----------



## mcshroom (26 Sep 2013)

Everyone should have a PM - please shout up if I missed anyone off


----------



## Telemark (26 Sep 2013)

Thanks, @mcshroom ! 
Only one more sleep ... better try and get a good night's worth in 
Have just finished preparing my excuse for cycling slowly ...  carrying the flapjacks that are now cooling ... 

My train is due to arrive around 21:35, will there be others arriving at a similar time? I've seen the Griffin mentioned in a post ... do we need to know a secret handshake?  I suspect we might be the only mad cyclists there at that time of night...

Really looking forward to this, the road along Hadrian's Wall after Lanercost is magical in the daylight ... will there be ghosts of Roman soldiers patrolling in the wee early hours? 

T


----------



## mcshroom (26 Sep 2013)

I'll be arriving at 21:39 with a friend from church, so I should see you at the station 

Otherwise, head for the Griffin pub which is on the right as you leave the station.


----------



## Telemark (26 Sep 2013)

Cheers, see you in less than 24 hours, trains permitting!


The Lupine has finished charging, as have the spare batteries for the DiNotte ... (I promise not to put it in flashing mode )

T


----------



## GmanUK65 (26 Sep 2013)

I wont be going. My lights are not good enough for this night ride or any night ride. Ive only been riding a road bike for about 6 weeks and still collecting all the accessories. It'll probably take a couple of years before I can afford some decent lights.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Sep 2013)

That's a shame 

As I said in PM you are welcome to borrow one of my lights for the ride (I'll be using a dynamo so don't need the battery lights)


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Sep 2013)

I'll be arriving around 21.25 so will head straight to the Griffin.


----------



## CharlieB (27 Sep 2013)

mcshroom said:


> That's a shame
> 
> As I said in PM you are welcome to borrow one of my lights for the ride (I'll be using a dynamo so don't need the battery lights)


...and I'm always carrying spare batteries (4 x AA rechargeables and some 2032s). My Hope 1 always manages to go on all night at level 2 long before the batteries need recharging.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Sep 2013)

We appear to have a solution (must remember to pack battery front light)


----------



## CharlieB (27 Sep 2013)

Dag nabbit. No left luggage at Toon station. I'm going to have to carry everything. 
I'm going to look like @StuAff .


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> ...and I'm always carrying spare batteries (4 x AA rechargeables and some 2032s). My Hope 1 always manages to go on all night at level 2 long before the batteries need recharging.



And I'll have 4 spare AAs too!


----------



## GmanUK65 (27 Sep 2013)

Everyone seems to be getting same train, how many are getting the train that arrives at 2125, I hope I can get my bike on


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Sep 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> Everyone seems to be getting same train, how many are getting the train that arrives at 2125, I hope I can get my bike on


 
I'm coming from Glasgow, so not sure if anyone else is on the same one as me. (However, for last year's ride I got the train across from Newcastle, and there were about 5 bikes on - wasn't a problem at all.)


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Sep 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Dag nabbit. No left luggage at Toon station. I'm going to have to carry everything.
> I'm going to look like @[USER=5015]StuAff[/USER] .


that's an improvement straight away innit @CharlieB


----------



## Telemark (27 Sep 2013)

I'll be on the Edinburgh train, ETA Carlisle 21:34, so won't be taking up any bike spaces from Newcastle on the Friday night either 
There may be one other from Edinburgh, but that hinges on work commitments, haven't heard what's happening yet ...

T


----------



## Telemark (29 Sep 2013)

What a brilliant night out - many thanks @mcshroom for organising and keeping us in order! 
It was great to meet a whole new bunch of lovely people (sorry if I don't remember everybody's forum names, too many introduced all at once )
Seeing as nobody has reported back yet, I'll have a go ...
Part 1 is now up in the Travelogues section ... Will put up some photos later, too.

T (thinking about more night riding some time soon, but maybe waiting until spring )


----------



## GmanUK65 (30 Sep 2013)

Totally agree with it being a brilliant night out, I would say it is one of the best rides of my life. I am still amazed by it now. I was thinking as I was riding back home on Saturday morning after leaving the Hub and saying my farewells to @mcshroom and @CharlieB, about riding out of Carlisle on Friday night, the two hills at Banks and Greenheads which was tiring but fun, and riding as the dawn approached

I will be looking out for other night rides via this forum and YACF. I am also planning on doing the FNttC within the year and definitely up for the Carlisle to Newcastle next year.


----------



## CharlieB (30 Sep 2013)

MAGICAL.

What more can I say? From the unbelievable night sky - I can't remember when I last say the Milky Way - to the stretch with Harian's Wall alongside the road.
Great dawn from the old railway bridge over the Tyne.
And a breakfast stop on the Quayside that was surprisingly cheap.
Thanks to everyone for the company and to @mcshroom for organising and leading. Can you arrange fewer hills, next time, please?


----------



## mcshroom (30 Sep 2013)

Not sure it's possible to get significantly less hilly round here 

I am looking at a route from Penrith to Morecambe which has 200m more decent than ascent though


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Sep 2013)

Last year's Manchester to Morecambe FNRttC was a wonderful route, even with the rain in the first half - it was like the tropics, only not as warm. Once it started getting light, the views were just amazing.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Sep 2013)

Manchester to Morecambe is a great route, and others have talked about resurrecting that ride next year. 

My thought for a ride was to ride over Shap summit, drop into Tebay services for refreshments and then follow the Eden and Lune valleys into Morecambe from the north. If we get the weather then the views would be stunning


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Manchester to Morecambe is a great route, and others have talked about resurrecting that ride next year.
> 
> My thought for a ride was to ride over Shap summit, drop into Tebay services for refreshments and then follow the Eden and Lune valleys into Morecambe from the north. If we get the weather then the views would be stunning


Done Shap from the south on my not-LeJog, great climb- nice workout without being too taxing, fantastic views.


----------



## Telemark (30 Sep 2013)

That's my ride report finished now , over on here ... photos still to come (tomorrow)

T


----------



## Telemark (1 Oct 2013)

Night ride photos uploaded on the other thread now, I thought I had more, but never mind, there is a nice collection coming together between us all. 
I might add some daytime photos from HJ's & my weekend tour in April at some point, when I get around to it.

T


----------



## DefBref (19 Aug 2014)

Just been thinking about this, I toyed with the idea of doing it last year, but wondering if its happening again this year?


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

It is indeed. 19th September this time. Not sure I'll be riding and I've got a bit behind sorting things on here due to my broken arm (see avatar) but it will definitely be running. I need to get round to writing up a Cyclechat thread for it, but for now there's a thread over on YACF here - https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83172.0


----------



## DefBref (19 Aug 2014)

Ouch, hope your on the mend.

I will come (leave booking pending!), if you don't mind. I've ridden the hadrians cycleway several times but never at night! In fact I've ridden it with somebody who did this ride with you last year. I saw him on the photographs on the trip report. (Michael McCloughlin, if your wondering, not sure if he's a member on here)


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

Of course I don't mind. You'd be very welcome 

I don't think Michael posts here, but I know Michael pretty well.


----------



## saoirse50 (19 Aug 2014)

Tempted by this..but last train from London to Carlisle seems to be pretty early...arrives before 10pm...not really too keen on hanging around all that time in a foreign city.


----------



## Cush (19 Aug 2014)

saoirse50 said:


> Tempted by this..but last train from London to Carlisle seems to be pretty early...arrives before 10pm...not really too keen on hanging around all that time in a foreign city.


Carlisle is pretty safe at that time of night and there are eating places close to the station, but if you are worried why not have a word with the leader and arrange to be picked up at Tesco, which is by your route out of Carlisle.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

Carlisle is not the liveliest of places on a Friday night. On previous rides we've parked the bikes in the station and decamped to the Griffin Pub just across the car park before the start, where there's been plenty of room. I'll probably be around at that sort of time anyway, either with the car ready for sag waggon duties or (unlikely but hopefully) with a bike ready to set off.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Aug 2014)

New thread now here


----------



## GmanUK65 (23 Aug 2014)

I would like to do this ride again. I really enjoyed it last year. I think I will be on holiday from work that day and if not I think it could easily be arranged. I have also been getting involved with a cycling group on Facebook. I could mention it on there too to see if anyone from there is up for it.


----------



## mcshroom (24 Aug 2014)

Yes please. Please link over to the thread for this year though. It's here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/night-ride-carlisle-newcastle-19-sep-2014.163201/


----------

